# Custom Carpenter needing work



## kTkGreenGo (Oct 2, 2007)

My father is an amazing carpenter. He deals mainly with boat work and anything you throw at him he can build. He is needing work badly and I would like to get him some jobs in the mean time. If anyone out there has any jobs needing this type f work please pm me. Thanks.


----------

